# how to Test my PSU : Corsair CX430 V2  ?



## Alive_Hunter (Apr 27, 2015)

PSU : Corsair CX 430 V2 [July 2011]

I want to test my PSU wheather its working on not.

Actually its giving power to MOBO (since the Power LED is ON on MOBO) but doent puts ON the MOBO..

So I am not sure if its the MOBO or PSU at fault.. So wanted to check the PSU standalone..

I remember long time back I did test the PSU by Shorting some pins on the main connector and attaching a fan to the PSU... as searched on internet.. but not able to find the same now..

Pls help ...


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 27, 2015)

Is my power supply dead?: The Paperclip Test :


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Apr 27, 2015)

Gr8 .. thanks ...
this is waht I was searching for.

- - - Updated - - -

I did the paper clip test ... 
sometimes the power supply goes on and sometime it does not....
If it does not .. then I will have to one-off multiple times ... then it goes ON...
not sure what the problem


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 27, 2015)

Alive_Hunter said:


> Gr8 .. thanks ...
> this is waht I was searching for.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Yes those symptoms are actually for a weak or dead PSU. The PSU is no longer capable enough to power your components.

The corsair cx series does use cheap caps even in there higher end models. These models are not expected to last more than there warranty. So, your psu is definitely dead based on your symptoms. I would recommend you to either go fot seasonic or antec in the future if you want to use your components more than the warranty.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for advice....
my GPU sapphire HD 5670 is also his dead...
this GPU does not require extra power supply...
Is the GPU also dead cause of the Faulty PSU...???

Should I get the PSU repaired?


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 28, 2015)

Alive_Hunter said:


> Should I get the PSU repaired?


  @Alive_Hunter, how long has it been since you purchased your _Corsair CX430 V2_ power supply unit? Remember, Corsair offers *3 years warranty* on the *CX series* of PSUs. If it is within warranty period, then request for an RMA. If it is not, then purchase a new PSU based on the suggestions you receive here.
warranty


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 28, 2015)

Alive_Hunter said:


> Thanks for advice....
> my GPU sapphire HD 5670 is also his dead...
> this GPU does not require extra power supply...
> Is the GPU also dead cause of the Faulty PSU...???
> ...



Have you also overclocked your GPU?
There can be many other reasons for the GPU to become dead. But, one of the major reasons might be the PSU as well. Problems with power delivery can result in components going dead one by one. That can happen immediately or it can even take some months or even a year or two to show the actual damage.

But, right now I would only advice you to go for a good brand psu from seasonic or antec.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Apr 28, 2015)

insaneYLN said:


> @Alive_Hunter, how long has it been since you purchased your _Corsair CX430 V2_ power supply unit? Remember, Corsair offers *3 years warranty* on the *CX series* of PSUs. If it is within warranty period, then request for an RMA. If it is not, then purchase a new PSU based on the suggestions you receive here.
> warranty



It seems only the PSU is DEAD .. and GPU is still working .. Still testing the system..

PSU was purchased in July 2011.. so out of warranty... 

pls suggest a PSU for my configuration.. and in future to accommodate cards like Sapphire R7 265 OR GTX 750 Ti...

Processor:      AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor
Motherboard: ASUS M5A97 R2.0
GPU :            ATI Radeon HD 5670 , GDDR5, 1024 MB
Memory:        G.Skill DDR3: F3-12800CL9-4GBXL [X2]
Hard Disk:     WD WD10EZEX Blue 1 TB + 1TB WD Portable USB3.0
LCD Model:    DELL S2240L
Case:             Cooler Master: K380 + 2 x 120mm Fan : Deepcool
PSU:              Corsair CX 430 V2
Software:       Microsoft Windows 7 SP1


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2015)

Corsair CX500 or Seasonic S12II 520w.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 28, 2015)

Or apart from seasonic. It you want to get value for money then get an antec vp500p or vp550p. Those two would even support r9 270x easily. Also, if you want to go cheaper then you can consider vp450p as well. That would support your intended gpu easily.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Apr 29, 2015)

I am confused ... 
the suggestion I have been given are :

Seasonic S12II 520w
antec vp500p
antec vp550p
Corsair CX500
EVGA 600 B 80 PLUS BRONZE
SeaSonic S12II 620

Should be able to support : Sapphire R7 265 OR GTX 750 Ti  

I will be buying from Mumbai, India. possibly if PrimeABGB give a good rate as compared to the online website.
Budget: approx Rs 4000

Pls help me finalize...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2015)

cute.bandar said:


> Is my power supply dead?: The Paperclip Test :



Would this work on the PSU who state that their fan would be off unless needed ??


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Apr 30, 2015)

How is *antec vp550p* Vs *Corsair CX500* in quality ?

price wise  : 

Antec vp550p : ~Rs 3900
Corsair CX500 : ~Rs 4100


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 30, 2015)

Go for antec without a second thought. The only other option is seasonic but they are much costlier.
Corsair is crap.


----------



## chimera201 (May 1, 2015)

Alive_Hunter said:


> How is *antec vp550p* Vs *Corsair CX500* in quality ?
> 
> price wise  :
> 
> ...



At those prices the Antec VP550P is better. Where are you getting those prices from?


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Would this work on the PSU who state that their fan would be off unless needed ??



just attach a cabinet fan with PSU in such case.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2015)

topgear said:


> just attach a cabinet fan with PSU in such case.



How ??
I can't open up as it would void the warranty so how do I connect the fan.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2015)

just attach a fan with the molex connector or use a 3 pin to molex adapter or you can take a old, cut the insulation of the fan wires to expose the naked wire, connect the red wire to a PSU's molex connector's yellow wire and the black with  a with black one. There's also chjeap fans with molex connector available on the market for as low as Rs. 40 to ~150 depending on the brand.


----------



## chimera201 (May 4, 2015)

^^What he said, like the paper clip test shown in this link
Power Supplies


----------

